# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Drilling through tiles and in to concrete

## ubermensch

Hi All, 
We have a concrete porch at our front door that we just got re-tiled. I want to put the old balustrade back in place (due to 1 mtr + drop on the other side). I am planning to use ankascrews to fix in to porch and one end in to brick wall. Any tips for drilling through the tile first before I attack the concrete with a masonry bit? Also hoping I avoid the old dynabolt stumps that are in the concrete but any advice if I do hit them? I don't have a lot of play to move the balustrade around on the porch so once I start drilling I will be committed. 
Cheers.

----------


## Uncle Bob

The green (and probably the blue) shed has bits designed for drilling thru tiles. 
That said, last time I did it, I just used a plain old metal/wood bit and re-sharpened it afterwards.

----------


## ubermensch

Thanks UB. Yes, I have seen those. I just wasn't sure if the bit would get destroyed once I got through the tile and in to the concrete. Happy to fork out for one as long as it lasts longer than one hole.

----------


## woodbe

Yes, Bunnies has them, they look like this:   
Work well. 
woodbe.

----------


## johnc

I don't know about others but I generally drill through the tile first without hammer function and then once into the concrete changeover. Because the tungsten of the drill is wider than the shaft it usually runs smooth enough. As for the old anchors, get out a prayer mat, point to the east and slip in a few prayers, if you hit an old anchor it will be a pain in the neck. Should have been pulled out before tiling but as you haven't just hope you get a good run. I'm assuming you don't have porcelain tiles, if you do you will need a diamond tip rather than tungsten.

----------


## phild01

> Yes, Bunnies has them, they look like this:   
> Work well. 
> woodbe.

  Aldi had these as a set cheap.  Did see them earlier this week but were on sale in a previous week.  They work well in ceramic.

----------

